# Woman targeted by TSA for wearing cloth menstrual pad.



## Gucci&Granola (Jun 12, 2010)

Has anyone else seen this story in the news? Truly hideous:

Woman targeted by TSA for invasive pat down for wearing cloth menstrual pad

This is getting sad and ridiculous. It also seems that women are having a tougher time dealing with the new TSA guidelines and their inconsistent enforcement because of societal and biological realities (more likely to be traveling with small children and babies, menstruation, breastfeeding, underwire bras-which do set off the old detectors periodically etc...). I'm not sure what the answer is, and I am not opposed to security and regulation, but at the point where rules are not being enforced consistently and people have no recourse when things get out of hand I think we have a problem.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

I said this on myblog, I'll say it here. Sadly, terrorists aren't that dumb. They've probably already got plans to out-smart the scanners and pat downs. I'm also unsure how humiliating and molesting people is supposed to protect their safety.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just one more reason why I no longer fly.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I would prefer this not to be just a woman's issue but a human rights issue.

Any person with a medical condition (not saying a period is medical) but if they were an adult diaper, prosthetic, diabetic pumps, medical arch supports, et they are at risk of being humiliated.

People are out raged when women are groped and patted down this way. But men are getting fondled and told to suck it up. I do worry about the negative effects it has on all parties.

http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Europe/2010/0126/Why-Europe-doesn-t-want-an-invasion-of-body-scanners I found this interesting scanners would not have detected bombs.

Perverts are attracted to jobs they can get away with this type of stuff. This does not mean I think all TSA agents perverts but I do wonder about the shady person that gets their jollies from feeling men, women, children up being attracted to this job. There does not seem much protection for abuse.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

unbelievable.










honestly though, I was wondering when this would happen. what can we do to stop this maddness?


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JessicaRenee*
> 
> I said this on myblog, I'll say it here. Sadly, terrorists aren't that dumb. They've probably already got plans to out-smart the scanners and pat downs. I'm also unsure how humiliating and molesting people is supposed to protect their safety.


I totally agree. I've said to people that, as someone in recovery for a self harm addiction, I can take the "approved" luggage (like, they let it through the scanner and you're boarding the plane) and find a handful of things that could be used to hurt someone. A little creativity is all it takes.

As far as what we can do...write your congressmen and boycott airlines. It's going to take a ton of people boycotting, though. Not to mention constant letter writing. Seriously, even if you don't agree with who is representing your state THEY STILL WORK FOR YOU and you need to write them and tell them that this is NOT OKAY. Blogging about it, writing about it on here, or complaining to friends over coffee doesn't get things done. You have to contact the people in power. So, spam your representatives with "I disagree" mail (even if it's just a few lines saying, "This is not okay with me and I won't vote for someone that agrees with it.") If you feel brave enough (and can be super civil) write the TSA! Get your friends to write letters. Get your church involved. Get that random guy you're behind in line at the grocery store involved. (Not really but you get my point)


----------



## 20605 (Oct 11, 2004)

Its security theater to pretend we are safe. Govt thinks we will buy it because sadly, far too many do. We are suffering from the "frog being slowly boiled to death" syndrome and most don't even realize it.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Just wrote a complaint to the TSA...now to contact the Gov. Anyone have links to a prewritten letter that I can tweak?


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Actually nevermind, I found this: http://superstore.wnd.com/SPECIALTY-ITEMS/STOP-AIRPORT-HUMILIATION-NOW_2


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rani*
> 
> Its security theater to pretend we are safe. Govt thinks we will buy it because sadly, far too many do. We are suffering from the "frog being slowly boiled to death" syndrome and most don't even realize it.


Theater is it exactly. I just listened to a piece on the radio about how most airlines don't check the cargo, and that rides on the commercial passenger jets too. Until they start checking that stuff, I don't want any x-rays, patdowns or hassles. And it's not like bombers haven't used cargo before. The Locherbie bombing was in a suitcase with no accompanying passenger.


----------



## bluebackpacks (Nov 5, 2010)

Ugh... I read the same thing here. I would have been horrified if it were me.


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rani*
> 
> Its security theater to pretend we are safe. Govt thinks we will buy it because sadly, far too many do. We are suffering from the "frog being slowly boiled to death" syndrome and most don't even realize it.










It's all a big circus to make people feel like the government is doing something to keep us safe. It's all total bs. Anyone intent on actually doing harm only has to have half a brain to get around all these "security" measures. The whole situation is completely ridiculous.


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

This whole situation with the TSA pisses me off breaks my heart, because my daughter has to miss out on a trip she's been looking forward to since she had the comprehension to understand she was going to take it. My inlaws have been promising my oldest daughter (8) a trip to Hawaii for years. They had been planning to take her within the next year or two. With the current state of flying in the US, there's no way I'm risking anything happening to my daughter by the TSA, let alone without me there to stop it.

Just today I read a story of a young man "sneaking" into the landing gear of a jet plane, later falling to his death. They're so worried about passengers, and this kid find his way onto a plane, just as easily as someone could have stashed a bomb.

Way to go, TSA.

ETA: Link to news story: http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2010/12/police_recover_1.html


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Its such BS. The terrorists have, IMHO already "won". They've already succeded in making our government much more draconian, and in making us afraid of each other. Fear is their weapon, and they've won. They've succeded in frightening us to such a point that many, most in fact, americans are willing to submit to all sorts of draconian 'safety' measures in the name of 'security'. Its BS. And, tbh, it doesn't matter. They will find ways around and through this system. You could make everyone strip naked and you'd still have people walking on air planes and pulling out knives occasionally. It just doesn't matter. Its Security Theatre. Its fake. Its not real. None of this has made us one lick "safer." And yet we allow it. And yet people still fly. Its sickening.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

Completely and totally agree with every word you wrote, mamadelbosque.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

FIL had the idea to call your local airline and mention that you're planning a trip and want to price tickets. Then ask, "Are they still doing the body scanners or extensive patdowns?" When they answer Yes tell them that you would rather drive and will not be flying. That way the airline KNOWS they lost X tickets.


----------



## MyWhippoorwill (Jan 4, 2011)

this is truly horrible


----------



## ThinkGlobalMama (Nov 28, 2009)

While I agree that these measures do not make anyone safer, some of us do not have a choice whether to fly or not. Work and geography require it. (i.e. when you live on a island!) Plus, "refusing" to fly to me seems like letting The Man win; unless of course some other form of travel is viable. No, you will not restrict my movements, no matter how much crap you throw at me. And yes, I will make a scene and I will call every person I can find to tell them how outrageous all of this is, but I will not give up or quit fighting the system. And this just gives me one more good reason to continue using my awesome cloth pads I got for Christmas.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThinkGlobalMama*
> 
> While I agree that these measures do not make anyone safer, some of us do not have a choice whether to fly or not. Work and geography require it. (i.e. when you live on a island!) Plus, "refusing" to fly to me seems like letting The Man win; unless of course some other form of travel is viable. No, you will not restrict my movements, no matter how much crap you throw at me. And yes, I will make a scene and I will call every person I can find to tell them how outrageous all of this is, but I will not give up or quit fighting the system. And this just gives me one more good reason to continue using my awesome cloth pads I got for Christmas.


I see what you're saying...however, "making a scene" could cost you your flight or $11,000 (that's the fine for not cooperating).


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThinkGlobalMama*
> 
> *While I agree that these measures do not make anyone safer, some of us do not have a choice whether to fly or not. Work and geography require it. (i.e. when you live on a island!) Plus, "refusing" to fly to me seems like letting The Man win; unless of course some other form of travel is viable.* No, you will not restrict my movements, no matter how much crap you throw at me. And yes, I will make a scene and I will call every person I can find to tell them how outrageous all of this is, but I will not give up or quit fighting the system. And this just gives me one more good reason to continue using my awesome cloth pads I got for Christmas.


Agreed.

We fly quite a bit too. SO travels for work a lot and flies at least once a month. Sometimes twice. Neither of us has ever been frisked, or been through a full body scanner. From what I've observed, you only have to go through one of those (your choice which one) if you set off the regular metal detector more than once. I've never seen anyone get frisked in a forceful or demeaning way either. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, I'm just stating what I've observed.


----------

